# Fracaso en fabricacion de bateria casera para atornillador



## FF_rts (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola a todos.
Todo empieza desde que me piden 96 euros por una bateria nueva para maquina atornilladora.
asi que me dispongo a abrir la bateria y sacarle las 10 baterias internas viejas y cambiarlas por baterias AA, hasta ahí todo correcto, las sueldo y me dan un total de 1,27V x 10 = 12,27v
Cuando tengo que conectarlas me veo con el siguiente problema






No puedo quitar las dos baterias pegadas al conector, asi que las anulo, pero veo que tiene 2 componentes uno en paralelo a la salida, como veis de cables negros, y otro componente blanco en paralelo a una bateria, asi que procuro respetarlo y se lo pongo paralelo a la ultima bateria AA, y el compente negro lo dejo.

Mientras ceno lo dejo cargando y cuando voy a verlo esta muy caliente, lo abro y sale humo y chillando de la presión.





No se aprecia en la foto pero esta echando humo y quemando.
Lo unico que se me ocurre es que el cargador es variable de 7 a 14,4 v.

Gracias


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 22, 2015)

¿Le pusiste pilas recargables o pilas comunes?


----------



## FF_rts (Dic 22, 2015)

recargables, logicamente.


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 22, 2015)

capas el cargador le manda mucha corriente o tension a las pilas o cuando soldaste las pilas las calentaste mucho y se estropiaron.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola FF_rts:

Las pilas recargables preexistentes eran de Niquel-Cadmio.

Las que le has puesto son de Niquel-Metal- Hidruro.

Las pilas de Niquel Cadmio soportan cargas con mayor Amperaje que las de Niquel-Metal-Hidruro.


Las pilas de Niquel- Cadmio se pueden dejar cargando todo el tiempo que uno quiera.

Las pilas de Niquel-Metal-Hidruro...una vez que se han cargado...como sigan conectadas al cargador...pueden explotar como cohetes o petardos de feria y lanzan un humo negro tiznante muy difícil de quitar luego.

El número de pilas recargables en ambos casos, debe ser el mismo.

La corriente de cortocircuito que producen las pilas de Niquel-Cadmio es mucho mayor que la que producen las de Niquel-Metal-Hidruro ( El taladro va a tener menos fuerza total ).

------------------------------------------

Los cargadores de las pilas de Niquel-Metal-Hidruro están diseñados para dejar de dar carga cuando las pilas estén totalmente cargadas.

Los de las pilas de Niquel-Cadmio...también.

------------------------------------------

Solución a tu problema:

En serie con el positivo del cargador y "antes de que llegue a las pilas de Niquel-Metal-Hidruro" : Ponle en serie una resistencia de:

( Vamos a suponer que el cargador tenga un voltaje en vacío de 14,4 Voltios. Debes medirlo con el tester ).

R = V/I   = 14,4/0,1  = 144 Ohmios.

Comoquiera que una vez comenzada la carga ya no partimos de cero voltios:

*Ponle una resistencia en serie de 100 Ohmios* y al menos: W = IxV  = 0,1 x 14,4  = 1,44 vatios.

Ponle una resistencia de *al menos 2 Vatios*.


----------



## FF_rts (Dic 22, 2015)

gracias dearlana.
por curiosidad, que son los dos componentes que lleva de fabrica en paralelo?


----------



## elgriego (Dic 22, 2015)

FF_rts dijo:


> gracias dearlana.
> por curiosidad, que son los dos componentes que lleva de fabrica en paralelo?



Hola colega,aparentemente es un fusible termico.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2015)

Fusible , el que va en serie


----------



## sergiot (Dic 23, 2015)

El otro es un termistor, normalmente usan un NTC.


----------



## FF_rts (Dic 23, 2015)

muchas gracias a todos, os lo agradezco de corazon toda vuestra ayuda
O sea, que este es el circuito original?





y yo debo dejarlo como esta y añadirle esto? (el diodo es idea mia), esta correcto así?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 23, 2015)

FF_rts dijo:


> O sea, que este es el circuito original?
> http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/d5e2/cjmc15ggvsks97yzg.jpg



Es IMPOSIBLE que ese haya sido el circuito original.

Si salió humo puede haber sido por mil causas, yo apuesto por dos: 

- Porque algo conectaste mal.

- Porque al soldar las pilas calentaste demasiado y la arruinaste por dentro.
Cuando se arman packs de pilas recargables se sueldan por punto. Como casi ningún electrónico tiene para soldar por punto se las suelda con MUCHO cuidado con estaño tratando de calentar lo menos posible o se va a un negocio especialista en pilas que te venda el pack (te lo arman con la cantidad de pilas que quieras) que termina saliendo ligeramente mas caro que las pilas sueltas (como debe ser).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 24, 2015)

Hola 

Son sondas termicas que limitan o anulan la carga 

acá te explica dichos usos 

saludo


----------



## FF_rts (Ene 11, 2016)

Creo que ha sido un exito.


*faltaria ver el amperaje de descarga para ponerle el diodo apropiado, o podría ponerle dos diodos en paralelo?*






le he puesto 4 resistencias de 68 ohms de 2W, en paralelo y serie a la vez. asi consigo 68 ohms. Me da 13,6V en las baterías y 20,6V de salida, 7V se queda en las resistencias. cuando le he dado carga a iniciado con 130mA, en la foto 101mA, y ahora 83mA.


----------

